# PC- jetzt oder auf Ivy bridge warten???



## Zocker15xD (15. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
die Frage steht ja schon oben....
Ich kann mir den PC wegen dem Geld erst zu Weihnachten kaufen. Ich könnte ihn im Dezember kaufen oder noch n bisschen auf die ivy bridge und geforce gtx 6XX warten. Was meint ihr?

Das System:

Sharkoon Vaya
600W Netzteil
Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3
Intel Core i5 2500K / 3.3 GHz 
Katana 3
8 GB 1333 Ram
GeForce GTX570 1280MB 
500 GB Sata 3 Festplatte
Win 7

Das System ist ja mehr oder weniger() auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik.
Soll ich warten oder lohnt es sich nicht und ich soll im Dezember kaufen?
Einerseits halte ich es mit meinem Schrottsystem jetzt nicht mehr aus und andererseits
wenn ich ihn zu weihnachten kaufe und 3 monate später ivy bridge rauskonnt hab ich das gefühl ich habe wieder was altes (Hilfeee!!)

Danke!!! Zocker14

PS: Herrboy du musst mir nicht UNBEDINGT nochmal antworten ich hab ja schon private nachricht von dir


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. September 2011)

brauchst du die hardware? 
wenn ja:
kaufen
wenn nein:
warten.

selbst wennn dann 3 monate später ivy rauskommt, kannst du die sandybridge noch an einen unwisenden zu nem hohen preis verscherbeln und dann das neue kaufen, wenn dir das dein seelenheil rettet.
btw: das mit dem neuen account isn witz oder?


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. September 2011)

ok dann kauf ich die sandy bridge
zum neuen account: ich ahb mein pw vergessen xD
ich weiss hört sich blöd an
habs aber irgendwie nicht hinbekommen wieder in den account rein zu kommen


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. September 2011)

man kann sich sein passwort zurücksetzen, dass ist dir klar oder?


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. September 2011)

das ist mir schon klar
ich habs ja versucht
hat so wie ichs versucht hab (oben auf passwort vergessen? usw) aber nicht geklappt
kannst du mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. September 2011)

nein, da wird dir warscheinlich nur wer helfen können der hier zugriffsrechte auf das system hat...


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. September 2011)

Denkt drann, am 21. 12. 2012 geht die Welt unter!. Kauft jetzt!


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. September 2011)

Ja stimmt du hast recht.... die welt geht unter...
Aber die zusammenstellung ist okay oder? Fürs Gaming? So hast du mir ja mal empfohlen quaaaaak


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. September 2011)

wenn sie nicht okay wäre hätt ich was gesagt


----------

